# Piano Skills for Composers



## ChrisSiuMusic (Mar 4, 2021)

Hey everyone! As musicians and composers, most of us work with MIDI controllers and keyboards on a daily basis, and the ability to play sufficiently is very important to maintaining inspiration and a smooth workflow. 

As a result, I'm brainstorming some content on piano skills & technique for my Youtube channel, and would love your input and feedback! So I've put together a short survey asking some questions about you and the keys, and should take no longer than 5 minutes. You can find it here: https://christophersiu.typeform.com/to/Q9aApTDZ 

I look forward to checking out your thoughts. Thanks for helping me help you as much as possible!


----------



## PeterN (Aug 2, 2021)

Hi Chris,

I came across this with search word "piano".

You are both a piano player and you arrange virtual piano with midi. Have you ever compared, midi and real piano, is it worth to rather record real piano? In other words, throw your own mic in there and have interface. Have you tried and checked difference, say, on one song? You get it right....you make one virtual piano version, and one real piano version. If you, or someone else did this, can you say real version is better? Or how about "half real", so you record the midi piano to sequencer in its own pace.


Why Im asking, Im not that satisfied with midi, and I wonder if I REALLY, have to start recording from real piano, to get the best result. The thought is giving stress, bcs it will be a lot of work arranging etc.

Have you tested this? 

*Anyone else, please share your opinion too.*


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Aug 4, 2021)

PeterN said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> I came across this with search word "piano".
> 
> ...


Great question. I’ve tried recording my real piano (Steinway grand), but my simple home setup is just not good enough because I don’t have the proper knowledge to set it up properly for best results.

Therefore, I’ve been using midi and libraries ever since, and I have no issues with going back and editing the samples/velocities as needed because the professionally recorded sound is worth it. Hope that helps!


----------



## PeterN (Aug 5, 2021)

Thanks for reply!

I might not have the patience, or time - at least at the moment - but Ive recorded guitar tracks with a broken mic on kitchen table (one is in members compositions) and it still "feels" better than the best guitar VSTs. It just doesnt work if its midi. Cant stand 100% midi bcs it takes away something, something essential. I dont know what it is, but lets say it takes away the white magic from the spell.

So I imagine throwing in a crap mic hanging in piano, soothing it a bit, maybe a tiny bit gullfoss, will still be better than the best piano VST. Because the white magic is there. This is an *essential ingredient*. You cant have it 100% midi or the spell is destroyed. You dont play poker without the *King card* either.

What about other people here, do you record your own piano?


----------



## packhorse (Aug 5, 2021)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hey everyone! As musicians and composers, most of us work with MIDI controllers and keyboards on a daily basis, and the ability to play sufficiently is very important to maintaining inspiration and a smooth workflow.
> 
> As a result, I'm brainstorming some content on piano skills & technique for my Youtube channel, and would love your input and feedback! So I've put together a short survey asking some questions about you and the keys, and should take no longer than 5 minutes. You can find it here: https://christophersiu.typeform.com/to/Q9aApTDZ
> 
> I look forward to checking out your thoughts. Thanks for helping me help you as much as possible!


Hello Chris. I have just submitted my completed survey. Please keep me in the loop. Thanks Glynn


----------



## andyhy (Dec 11, 2021)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hey everyone! As musicians and composers, most of us work with MIDI controllers and keyboards on a daily basis, and the ability to play sufficiently is very important to maintaining inspiration and a smooth workflow.
> 
> As a result, I'm brainstorming some content on piano skills & technique for my Youtube channel, and would love your input and feedback! So I've put together a short survey asking some questions about you and the keys, and should take no longer than 5 minutes. You can find it here: https://christophersiu.typeform.com/to/Q9aApTDZ
> 
> I look forward to checking out your thoughts. Thanks for helping me help you as much as possible!


I would love to see the results of your survey. The contribution made by keyboard techniques to getting the very best out of sample libraries - take the new Abbey Road Two Iconic Strings as the latest example - is imho often seriously understated. Just watch the Paul Thompson walkthrough of AR2IS and you can see what I mean. Which leads me on to the thought of the keyboard itself, the octave range, whether or not keys are weighted etc etc. A whole bunch of variables.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Dec 11, 2021)

andyhy said:


> I would love to see the results of your survey. The contribution made by keyboard techniques to getting the very best out of sample libraries - take the new Abbey Road Two Iconic Strings as the latest example - is imho often seriously understated. Just watch the Paul Thompson walkthrough of AR2IS and you can see what I mean. Which leads me on to the thought of the keyboard itself, the octave range, whether or not keys are weighted etc etc. A whole bunch of variables.


Definitely an interesting topic to include for future content, thanks Andy!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 10, 2022)

Hey friends! Some of you may be aware that I'm finishing up an in-depth course going over the necessary piano skills needed for composition. To make sure I'm covering all the necessary bases, would you do me a quick favour and fill out this survey? 

It's 5 questions, should take no longer than 5 minutes, and will definitely help me get a great sense of how I can help you the best. Thank you so much! 



Christopher Siu


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 14, 2022)

Hey everyone! A few months ago, I sent out a survey regarding how I could help you with your piano/keyboard skills as composers. As a classically trained pianist myself, a lot of the struggles I hear people encounter include technique, control, and hand independence. 

I wanted to let you know that I'm currently uploading some piano tutorials on my channel, so if you're ready to improve in your keyboard playing, here's just one that you can digest right away. Enjoy!


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 14, 2022)

very cool!


----------



## packhorse (Jan 14, 2022)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hey everyone! A few months ago, I sent out a survey regarding how I could help you with your piano/keyboard skills as composers. As a classically trained pianist myself, a lot of the struggles I hear people encounter include technique, control, and hand independence.
> 
> I wanted to let you know that I'm currently uploading some piano tutorials on my channel, so if you're ready to improve in your keyboard playing, here's just one that you can digest right away. Enjoy!



Thanks Chris


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 14, 2022)

packhorse said:


> Thanks Chris


My pleasure!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 21, 2022)

Brand new video on chord types in case you're interested!


----------



## CyberPunk (Jan 21, 2022)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hey everyone! As musicians and composers, most of us work with MIDI controllers and keyboards on a daily basis, and the ability to play sufficiently is very important to maintaining inspiration and a smooth workflow.
> 
> As a result, I'm brainstorming some content on piano skills & technique for my Youtube channel, and would love your input and feedback! So I've put together a short survey asking some questions about you and the keys, and should take no longer than 5 minutes. You can find it here: https://christophersiu.typeform.com/to/Q9aApTDZ
> 
> I look forward to checking out your thoughts. Thanks for helping me help you as much as possible!


ok just submitted


----------



## Mistro (Jan 21, 2022)

Hi @ChrisSiuMusic . I just filled out the survey and hoping it's not too late. You are very generous to us. Thanks and keep the material coming. 

One topic I didn't mention in the survey is playing on different keybeds and how that effects what kinds of songs we create. For example, I have songs I created on my Akia MPK249 that I cannot play as well on my Komplete Kontrol S88 and songs I made on my S88 that cannot be performed as well on the Akia due to one being fully weighted. Perhaps a discussion on what certain keyboard types are good for vs others?


----------



## Sunny Kumar Dallas TX (Jan 21, 2022)

Just filled the survey. Interested in Tonal/Solfege based ear training vs the traditional "Interval" based. Also anything on the "Inner Ear" method would be great.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 21, 2022)

Mistro said:


> Hi @ChrisSiuMusic . I just filled out the survey and hoping it's not too late. You are very generous to us. Thanks and keep the material coming.
> 
> One topic I didn't mention in the survey is playing on different keybeds and how that effects what kinds of songs we create. For example, I have songs I created on my Akia MPK249 that I cannot play as well on my Komplete Kontrol S88 and songs I made on my S88 that cannot be performed as well on the Akia due to one being fully weighted. Perhaps a discussion on what certain keyboard types are good for vs others?


Interesting idea, will consider this one!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 21, 2022)

Sunny Kumar Dallas TX said:


> Just filled the survey. Interested in Tonal/Solfege based ear training vs the traditional "Interval" based. Also anything on the "Inner Ear" method would be great.


Thank you!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 11, 2022)

Brand new video for you friends!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 15, 2022)

New video on piano sketches is live!


----------



## AlbertSmithers (Feb 15, 2022)

Nice videos and content here. I was thinking about buying the course. I'm used to doing everything on my DAW (clicking note by note) and sometimes I'm intimidated by learning piano or other traditional ways of doing things because I know that I'll be a lot slower if I compose with piano (at first) than I would be if I were to write things out manually. Nonetheless, I think I might give it a try. Perhaps it's better for me to separate both 'playing' and 'composing' for now until I get better at the 'playing' part.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 15, 2022)

AlbertSmithers said:


> Nice videos and content here. I was thinking about buying the course. I'm used to doing everything on my DAW (clicking note by note) and sometimes I'm intimidated by learning piano or other traditional ways of doing things because I know that I'll be a lot slower if I compose with piano (at first) than I would be if I were to write things out manually. Nonetheless, I think I might give it a try. Perhaps it's better for me to separate both 'playing' and 'composing' for now until I get better at the 'playing' part.


I totally understand Albert - trust me, being able to play fluidly and efficiently is such a freeing feeling. Can't wait to see you inside!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 16, 2022)

Hey friends! Brand new video on hand control out today:


----------



## Mistro (Feb 16, 2022)

AlbertSmithers said:


> Nice videos and content here. I was thinking about buying the course. I'm used to doing everything on my DAW (clicking note by note) and sometimes I'm intimidated by learning piano or other traditional ways of doing things because I know that I'll be a lot slower if I compose with piano (at first) than I would be if I were to write things out manually. Nonetheless, I think I might give it a try. Perhaps it's better for me to separate both 'playing' and 'composing' for now until I get better at the 'playing' part.


I think once you get the playing part, you will be writing/playing/recording a lot faster. It's what pushed me to learn piano 4 years ago. You will be a lot more expressive also.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 16, 2022)

Mistro said:


> I think once you get the playing part, you will be writing/playing/recording a lot faster. It's what pushed me to learn piano 4 years ago. You will be a lot more expressive also.


Indeed, very true! You'll start thinking from the perspective of the musical line, because you'll be able to perform it fluidly. This can translate really well to orchestral instruments.


----------



## cmillar (Feb 16, 2022)

I'd agree that some 'quasi-decent' piano skills are certainly required for today's composers, due to the need to input music into notation programs, play real-time parts into DAW's, etc. etc.

I spend most of my practice time on my trombone, as brass players need to 'use it or lose it'. But, I do try to expand my keyboard skills as much as I can. Sometimes, if I'm busy composing, that becomes my piano 'practice' as well. But I like to get out a variety of different easy-intermediate pieces that I can sightread, or get some tough piano music to play extremely, very slowly!

I read once upon a time that a great argument for playing different piano pieces, playing different practice routines, scales, chords, sight-reading, etc. etc. is so that one doesn't get 'locked into' their favorite hand positions when noodling around or wanting to generate some new ideas when composing.

Otherwise we will gravitate to natural or easy hand positions, like always playing in fourths, or only playing the white keys, or never playing chords beyond what the fingers will naturally reach. I've been guilty of that, and I know I've heard lots of music that was definitely 'input' to some DAW or sequencer by someone just going 'through the motiions' and not pushing the music into any new territory or harmonic adventures.

Good subject to ponder.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 16, 2022)

cmillar said:


> I'd agree that some 'quasi-decent' piano skills are certainly required for today's composers, due to the need to input music into notation programs, play real-time parts into DAW's, etc. etc.
> 
> I spend most of my practice time on my trombone, as brass players need to 'use it or lose it'. But, I do try to expand my keyboard skills as much as I can. Sometimes, if I'm busy composing, that becomes my piano 'practice' as well. But I like to get out a variety of different easy-intermediate pieces that I can sightread, or get some tough piano music to play extremely, very slowly!
> 
> ...


Agreed, great point. The more repertoire we learn (even simple), the more variations and patterns we can discover in our playing that naturally opens up more possibilities in our composing!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 17, 2022)

For you harmony lovers, here's a quickie going over 3 must-try chord progressions!


----------

